# Walking = Filthy Legs and Paws



## newmom25 (May 5, 2007)

The Streets are FILTHY!
Everytime we return from our walk, Snow is FILTHY. I mean literally, filthy. Do they make dog leg warmers or something?







I don't want to have to wet him (clean him up) everytime we walk back in. And a wet wipe will not get him cleaned. I literally have to either use waterless shampoo or shampoo him for real. Either way, I have to blow dry him and that's just too much to do to anybody on a daily basis (2x a day). 

So again, I ask, do they make doggie leg warmers?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, I have actually seen dog leg warmers before. Now I can't remember exactly where I saw them but I know they're out there. I think they were more for looks than anything but if it works then why not. I'll do some looking and see if I can find where they were.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You might want to try PetSmart for leg warmers. I've seen them there before.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I know what you mean. I used to dip him in the tub and shampoo everytime I came in from the walk







Then I got him used to wearing shoes and it is so easy now. here is a video of him walking. I am sure there are other shoes that are a little higher and warmer. but these lily boots work fine in just a little bit of rain which is what we get here. we don't get snow







make sure you get the right size or they keep coming off.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2gP6Z86VA


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I know what you mean. I used to dip him in the tub and shampoo everytime I came in from the walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see that video I chuckle. It's so cute.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> You might want to try PetSmart for leg warmers. I've seen them there before.[/B]


And you don't own them?









LOL


----------



## newmom25 (May 5, 2007)

Awww, that video is adorable! Love the music choice too









I'll check out petsmart. Thanks.

I actually have LL boots and Snow enjoys wearing them. His feet aren't really the problem, it's his legs that wind up all black and icky. Literally, black from his paws to his underbelly (which miraculously stays clean).

Even though Snow is male, would it be okay if I got these?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Dang it. Now I need leg warmers. Er, Little C needs leg warmers. And she will not be happy about it. Aish...it's hopeless...summer is coming....I'll wait till Fall.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Fay---that video is absolutely adorable!!! Sparkey is toooooo sweet!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

When it comes to my skin kids, I have a "thing" about dirty feet--ack they gross me out so bad!! So it doesn't surprise me that Ollie's dirty feet drive me nuts, too. Wet is ok--I keep a towel by the door to dry him off. But wet and dirty--ACK!!! I usually just hose his feet down in the sink and, especially in the winter when there was salt and chemicals on the roads, I'd wash them with soap. My hubby wouldnt' have been thrilled with me buying good boots for Ollie this last winter because we were already out a lot on dog expenses, but I did buy him these little latex booties for dogs--I can't think of the name--they almost look like balloons and conform to the dog's foot and also allow him to be able to feel the ground under his feet, gives full flexibility, etc. I'll have to come back and post you a link......


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Awww, that video is adorable! Love the music choice too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia has those!! They are a little too big still though!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

My briard has a purple pair that DianL's sister Julie makes they are more like a boot & leg covers they work great but he looks like a total dork


----------



## newmom25 (May 5, 2007)

Since I can't find any legwarmers (for boys) and Snow has to go out, I am going to purchase some cute and colorful baby socks and cut the feet out. Instant leg warmers


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I would bet one could make those leg warmers. They really look pretty easy and I don't sew but I do have a machine ! I love the idea. I use something similar for keeping ears out of the food while they eat.It's called a "snood". I have the same problem with keeping legs from getting so dirty. Sometimes I want to clip their feet like a poodle.


----------



## gosseck (Jul 16, 2007)

I CAN NOT FIND ANY LEG WARMERS AT PETSMART OR PETCO. DOES ANYONE KNIT ANY LEG WARMERS?


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

maybe this helps 

http://www.teleashabytelicia.com/legwarmer.html


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THE ONLY WAY I CAN KEEP BACI"S PAWS AND LEGS CLEAN IS WITH EITHER SNEAKERS ,SHOES OR BOOTS DEPENDING ON THE WEATHER. THE MAIN THING IS TO FIND ONES THAT STAY ON. LITTLE LILLY ,GOOBY,NEO PAWS , ARE A FEW GOOD ONES


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> You might want to try PetSmart for leg warmers. I've seen them there before.[/B]


Yea, I just saw some at Petsmart yesterday.


----------



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

> I know what you mean. I used to dip him in the tub and shampoo everytime I came in from the walk :smpullhair: Then I got him used to wearing shoes and it is so easy now. here is a video of him walking. I am sure there are other shoes that are a little higher and warmer. but these lily boots work fine in just a little bit of rain which is what we get here. we don't get snow  make sure you get the right size or they keep coming off.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2gP6Z86VA[/B]


How cute is Sparkey!!!! That video is too funny and soooooo cute!!! Those shoes looked great on him! Great Idea!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I CAN NOT FIND ANY LEG WARMERS AT PETSMART OR PETCO. DOES ANYONE KNIT ANY LEG WARMERS?[/B]


Have you see this thread about Abbey's snow suit. This looks great to me.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31550


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just went and looked at the leg warmers and it looks like they would be pretty easy to make, just have to get the size right. I have a knitting machine, maybe I will give it a try later today. With a knitting machine they won't take long at all.

I saw Abbey's snow suit and I am planning on ordering one each for my gang. They will be great in the Winter. So many times I want to take them for a walk but to do so means a bath when we get in. Our street is really filthy as they are doing construction all around us.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520269
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, Sher.  I wouldn't have known how to do it but I was going to recommend this snowsuit. It would be perfect for walks. Sonja has lots of fabric to do them in & you can get it lined or unlined. So, it could be a rainsuit, instead of a snowsuit!  I had her do the feet unlined so it was easier to put on & not stiff to walk in. I tried the leg warmers (Thank you Fay  ...you did a beautiful job!) but they got stuck in the snow & ended up soaking wet! Believe me I tried EVERYTHING! Abbey hated the boots & I bought 3 different pairs, but she wouldn't walk in any. This snowsuit is PERFECT!!! It's different from the ones on her site, as Abbey's velcroes on the back after you have her "step" into it, so her belly, legs, & neck are all covered.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I know what you mean. I used to dip him in the tub and shampoo everytime I came in from the walk :smpullhair: Then I got him used to wearing shoes and it is so easy now. here is a video of him walking. I am sure there are other shoes that are a little higher and warmer. but these lily boots work fine in just a little bit of rain which is what we get here. we don't get snow  make sure you get the right size or they keep coming off.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2gP6Z86VA[/B]


Awww! that video is soooo cute!!!!


----------

